# Shorin-ryu kata



## Spaceman10 (Feb 20, 2018)

So, my sensei completely shredded my Naihanchi Sandan today. Lol. She's like "well that was...interesting".  Apparently I added a few moves that don't belong and pretty much re-wrote the kata. Lol
Any other Shorin-ryu or Matsubayashi Ryu practitioners here?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 20, 2018)

Keep practicing listen to all advice


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 26, 2018)

I am new to Shorin Ryu. Found a class right around the block from my house.


----------

